
Stratis (built on Top of Bitcoin) Test Launches ICO Platform - jihokoo
https://medium.com/@Stratisplatform/stratis-test-ico-platform-f5651556de2b
======
jihokoo
original white paper for more info: [https://stratisplatform-
my.sharepoint.com/personal/share_str...](https://stratisplatform-
my.sharepoint.com/personal/share_stratisplatform_com/Documents/whitepaper/Stratis_Whitepaper.pdf?slrid=9e06329e-80d6-4000-cbaa-0c0943509ce5)

------
singularjon
where can i find more in-depth information on this?

~~~
jihokoo
[https://stratisplatform.atlassian.net/wiki/spaces/WIKI/overv...](https://stratisplatform.atlassian.net/wiki/spaces/WIKI/overview)

~~~
singularjon
cool thanks tho

------
harrisgani13
amazing. i can see stratis exploding really soon!

